# Foam donuts



## DR.DIRT (Nov 14, 2011)

Can some one please tell me where I can get 1/18.scale unmounted foam donuts???......Thanks,.........


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

Crc sells them.


----------



## DR.DIRT (Nov 14, 2011)

What is there web sight?????????thanks


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

Www.teamcrc.com. They are in rome, ny.


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

Here is the link.


http://Www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=category&category_id=74


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

those are 1/8 scale not 1/18


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

DR.DIRT said:


> Can some one please tell me where I can get 1/18.scale unmounted foam donuts???......Thanks,.........


I have 2 pr of long wear purple foams not mounted cut for Losi wheels. Send PM if interested.


----------



## shoemaker (Aug 12, 2007)

RC4Less 1/18 foam donuts


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

Make them fit. :thumbsup:


----------

